# Does the type of Paprika make a difference?



## mike ryon (Apr 23, 2019)

Curious if anyone has experimented with different types of paprika for their smoked brisket dry rub; smoked, Hungarian, sweet, hot, Spanish? Any noticeable difference in flavor, heat or other nuance? Thanks.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 23, 2019)

There are some differences. Hot is spicier that regular - not crazy hot but there is a difference. Hungarian is typically hot. Smoked would be a waste of on smoked meat, use regular or hot instead, I use it in dishes that aren't smoked. Can't say I've seen Spanish. "Regular" is mostly going to give color.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 23, 2019)

Yes they are different. Also they will be different from brand to brand. For example I recently got some Tones from Sams and it was spicy compared to the brand I normally use in my rubs. They both were regular Paprika but were different. Color was different too. 

Bottom line play around with the different brands and types until you get the flavor profile you like.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 23, 2019)

+1  In general, cheap store bought is bland, name brand better, and premium the best.  That said, I believe paprika is mainly color on a rub so I go cheap.  Also, leave the paprika off that poor brisket!    Jeff's Tex rub is really good but I prefer the simplicity of SPG some hardcore guys so SP but we love garlic.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 23, 2019)

There was a thread last October about smoking paprika, and during the discussion someone asked about whether the quality of paprika mattered when using as a rub. Here is what I said in that thread, and I think it applies here:

_As for paprika itself, there is a HUGE difference in quality between expensive Penzy (and other high-end spice brands) and generic brand paprika. For some things, like rubs, I don't think it pays to spend the extra money on the good stuff, but if you're making a goulash or something else where paprika is the star, my recommendation would be to splurge and get the best._​
So for rubs, I use cheap paprika, but I do in fact keep Penzy paprika on hand for the more critical uses. Also, I think there are some threads in this forum about tests done using different rubs on different pieces of the same meat, in the same smoke, and then trying to discern the difference. Between the changes caused by heating the meat (i.e., cooking) and the taste imparted by the smoke, the rub gets heavily muted.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2019)

The most flavorful Paprika is Hungarian. Comes in varieties that are Sweet and Mild, varieties that are still considered Sweet but increasing Pungency, which is more Warm and Bold flavored than actually burn your face off, and Burn Your Face Off Hot. Tjere is also varieties of Smoked Paprika. The American companies like McCormick, Tones, Etc., tend to be flavorless compared to good Hungarian. The best you can get off the Grocery shelf is in a red can the brand Pride of Szeged. The Sweet has a nice flavor but it only comes forward when a fair amount is used. A family fav is Chicken Paprikash. For 6 cups of broth I add 3 Tablespoons Paprika. Hungarian Hot comes from a particular variety of Spicy Chile. Most American brands add Cayenne to regular Paprika which is more of a sting in the mouth than a warm heat. In Hungry, there are a big variety of Paprikas, from mild to searing Hot. Colors vary from bright orange to brick Red. And locals will even go from farm to farm, sampling and sourcing the years best. The only way to get really good Hungarian Paprika is to find an online source that offers a variety, not just Bulk Paprika. The Spice House has a few and this guy would be worth looking into...http://www.hungariandeli.com/Paprika.htm

Spanish Paprika is somewhat more mild a flavor, similar but different because of the growing conditions, with less variety but makes a world of difference in authentic Spanish Dishes like Paella.

General purpose American " Paprika " is often sourced from the cheapest producer. Can come from California, New Mexico, Mexico, Peru, Spain or Hungry, though not there finest grade. It is used mostly for Color rather than a distinctive flavor...JJ

Here is some great info...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.budapestbylocals.com/hungarian-paprika.html/amp/

https://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-hot-sweet-68134


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2019)

As usual JJ comes through I guess being a chef helps.   

Warren


----------



## mike ryon (Apr 23, 2019)

You all never cease to amaze. I am in agreement that SPG or SPOG are all one needs for a great brisket, but I'm working on a competition rub and color is one of the qualities being judged. I have most of the paprika mentioned in the thread, but tasting paprika on its own isn't umami to me. Thoroughly appreciate your insights and please share any more thoughts if you experiment.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Chicken Paprikash



If any of you have never made this dish, it's amazing. Spend up for the good paprika no doubt. This is my daughters favorite way to eat chicken. She hounds me endlessly about it lol.

Another +1 for jimmy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> As usual JJ comes through I guess being a chef helps.
> 
> Warren



Thanks for all the Likes. One of the many Practical Exams culinary students take is to identify 50 fresh and dry Herbs and Spices based on sight, smell and taste. This included assorted Hungarian, Spanish and American Paprika. Picking the the Smoked Hungarian from the Smoked Spanish was a tough one. The Smoke dominates both...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2019)

JJ Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 23, 2019)

I don't know a lot about adding different paprikas to food, but I'm here to tell you there's a huge difference if you're planning to smoke your own paprika.  I've smoked good Hungarian Paprika and it was AMAZING.  I've also smoked cheap, bulk bin Paprika, and it was AMAZINGLY BAD--as in:  "not worth the effort" bad.
Gary


----------



## Plinsc (Apr 24, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> If any of you have never made this dish, it's amazing. Spend up for the good paprika no doubt. This is my daughters favorite way to eat chicken. She hounds me endlessly about it lol.
> 
> Another +1 for jimmy



We use rabbit or pheasant, but a favorite dish to eat!


----------



## Jonok (Apr 24, 2019)

Paprika with flavor (read: smoked paprika) is useful as a flavoring agent. “Spanish paprika” as obtained for $4.99 for a big container from Sam’s Clib, is innocuous, pretty red, and sticks well as a rub ingredient.


----------



## JC in GB (May 14, 2019)

I only use Chiquilin paprika in my rubs.  Nothing beats that rich smoked paprika flavor IMHO.

If someone has something better, I am certainly open to trying it.


----------



## zwiller (May 14, 2019)

Since this is back, just how hot is "hot paprika"?  Like as hot as cayenne?  Hotter?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2019)

Hot is a general term. The heat can range from a warm glow to SEARING HOT. As I posted above, look at the label. Some companies take Sweet Paprika, add Cayenne and label it Hot Paprika. 
Check the Links I posted above for more info...JJ


----------

